# Pc awfully slow while booting.



## rish89 (Aug 27, 2011)

HI, digit members my brother recently upgraded our old home pc, its current configurations are Pentium Dual core CPU e5700 @3.00 ghz 3.02ghz,1.99gb of RAM.Inspite of the upgrade the PC takes approx 5 mins(sometimes more) to boot up to desktop.Please suggest what to do.....I have already disabled many startup programs using ccleaner....


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 27, 2011)

Aviod placing huge files and folders on the desktop, My Documents and 'C' drive (Assuming its your installed OS' drive). Do a registry scan with say IObit Advanced system care free version and remove all types unwanted and junk files from your PC.
If this doent help, then try installing a fresh copy of your O/S.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

Defragment your harddrive.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 27, 2011)

Possibilities are:

1. Boot drive is fragmented.
2. HDD sectors are corrupted.
3. HDD can't spin freely.
4. RAM module(s) is(are) not fitted in their respective slot(s) correctly. <most prolly>


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2011)

WELL, probably the dealer from where you bought the PC has installed cr@p bloated software that collectively run in boot up


Do this-



> The System Configuration Utility (msconfig.exe) provides an intuitive interface for disabling startup items that are otherwise only accessible through the registry (i.e., there is no shortcut in the Startup folder in the Start menu). If you are not familiar or are uncomfortable with registry editing, use this utility.
> 
> To launch the System Configuration Utility:
> 
> ...



Source- In Windows, how can I prevent a program from starting automatically? - Knowledge Base


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> WELL, probably the dealer from where you bought the PC has installed cr@p bloated software that collectively run in boot up
> 
> 
> Do this-
> ...


He already did that.


rish89 said:


> I have already disabled many startup programs using ccleaner....


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2011)

Whoops sorry missed it


anyways here are a few links of help-
Speed Up Boot and Shutdown Times

and Google Search-

how to speed up boot - Google Search






also please post a list or screen shot of programs that are initiated at start up.



BTW, I have noticed a problem in XP that if LAN is connected before the PC is booted, there is some lag. 
Even in my own laptop that runs XP, when I keep ADSL LAN cable plugged on boot there is a lag (HUGE lag) in start up before I can do anything. 
So this too might be your problem


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Aviod placing huge files and folders on the desktop, *My Documents* and 'C' drive (Assuming its your installed OS' drive). Do a registry scan with say IObit Advanced system care free version and remove all types unwanted and junk files from your PC.
> If this doent help, then try installing a fresh copy of your O/S.



huge files in my document doesn't affect startup time 

@rish89: post the results of Hijackthis..then we can see whats consuming more tiime in startup


----------



## Cilus (Aug 28, 2011)

I think your system is loaded with invalid Registry files and temp files. Install CCleaner, it is a free tool and can be downloaded for Filehippo.com. Then run cleaner and Registry cleaner to delete all those invalid entries. Also under tool menu use the startup option to disable the applications you don't want at startup. It is advised to keep only the most required applications like antivirus/antispyware, Gfx driver etc in Startup. Remove the other entries.
Also De fragmentation is also avised.


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2011)

I faced this types of slowdown due to bad sectors in HDD _ scan your HDD with HDTune and see if you find any bad sectors - fix those.

If there's no bad sectors - one solution is to format the OS install drive and install a fresh copy of the OS - download and install all the latest updates for the OS and install all the latest drivers available


----------



## rish89 (Aug 30, 2011)

this log file was produced after scanning my pc with hijackthis.....

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 12:28:05 PM, on 8/30/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\GUARDI~1\SAPISSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\GUARDI~1\opssvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\GUARDI~1\quhlpsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\GUARDI~1\scanwscs.exe
C:\Program Files\TATA Photon+\Olive\VME101\Drivers\OliveDcService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\GUARDI~1\onlinent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\GUARDI~1\UPSCHD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\GUARDI~1\SCANMSG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\UPHClean\uphclean.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\GUARDI~1\EMLPROXY.EXE
C:\Program Files\TATA Photon+\Olive\VME101\TTSL Olive VME101 Dialer Ver 1.1.4 Release 000.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\HD Tune Pro\HDTunePro.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = xinmsn | Singapore - Hotmail, Messenger, Free online News, Video, Photos, Movies, Entertainment, Sport & more..
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = Bing
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = Bing
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = xinmsn | Singapore - Hotmail, Messenger, Free online News, Video, Photos, Movies, Entertainment, Sport & more..
O2 - BHO: CIEProtection - {02D6B6B3-5D97-4EDE-AAC1-4D0BE8FE9CD3} - C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\GUARDI~1\qhiepro.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: BHO - {4A6BBBA2-C15E-26E4-B9E3-94FD4C23342F} - C:\Documents and Settings\Rakesh\Local Settings\Application Data\GamePlayLabs Plugin\BHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: BHO - {8CA52EE8-536B-0CC4-F9AC-1C955D8DC898} - C:\Documents and Settings\Rakesh\Local Settings\Application Data\GamePlayLabs Plugin\BHO.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TATA Photon+ Dialer] "C:\Program Files\TATA Photon+\Olive\VME101\TTSL Olive VME101 Dialer Ver 1.1.4 Release 000.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OliveDcService] C:\Program Files\TATA Photon+\Olive\VME101\Drivers\OliveDcService.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Quick Heal Core UI] C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\GUARDI~1\strtupap.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Startup Scan] C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\GUARDI~1\Sensor.EXE /check
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [uTorrent] "C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe"  /MINIMIZED
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - *update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1311255426328
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{40E193FE-F48C-46EF-BF40-E49BE9D64D65}: NameServer = 4.2.2.3 121.242.190.180
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Antiwpa - antiwpa.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Core Mail Protection - Quick Heal Technologies (P) Ltd. - C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\GUARDI~1\EMLPROXY.EXE
O23 - Service: Core Scanning Server - Quick Heal Technologies (P) Ltd. - C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\GUARDI~1\SAPISSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Online Protection System - Quick Heal Technologies (P) Ltd. - C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\GUARDI~1\opssvc.exe
O23 - Service: Quick Update Service - Quick Heal Technologies (P) Ltd. - C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\GUARDI~1\quhlpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Guardian Helper Service WSC (ScanWscS) - Quick Heal Technologies (P) Ltd. - C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKH~1\GUARDI~1\scanwscs.exe

--
End of file - 6827 bytes


----------

